# Midlet mit TableModel



## a_l_e_x (20. Okt 2010)

Schönen guten abend.

Hab nen Programm mit ner Tabelle, die wird über ein Schalter mit neuen Werten gefüllt und mit
tableModel1.fireTableModelChanged(); neu gezeichnet (so hab ichs gelesen)

funktioniert auf dem Rechner mit Netbeans (Emulator - DefaultFxTouchPhone1) einwandfrei
jedoch auf meinem Handy (LG Arena) tut sich nix , ausser der Titel des Displays, der ändert sich wie gewünscht.

finde keine andere Möglichkeit das zu aktualisieren, was kann ich tun ?

Edit: wenn ich das Programm minimiere und wiederherstelle auf dem Handy stimmt die Anzeige wieder.
Aber das kann doch keine dauerlösung sein ?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## a_l_e_x (22. Okt 2010)

Schade das hier keiner Rat weiss.

Habe zwischendurch auch mal ein Sony Erricson getestet. Hier das selbe Probleme.
Die Tabelle wird auch aktuallisiert wenn man mit den Pfeil tasten ne andere Spalte auswählt.
Welche Methode wird den dafür aufgerufen????:L
Oder wenn das Midlet wieder aus dem Pause zustand widerhergestellt wird (vorher halt im Hintergrund),
da muss es doch was geben was aufgerufen wird.

Bitte helf mir komme nicht weiter.;(

finde auch keine Methode um ne andere Zelle auszuwählen (vgl. getSelectedCellColumn() ) als übergangslösung.:rtfm:


----------



## Cage Hunter (25. Okt 2010)

Kann es mal sein, dass du mit ner anderen MIDP-Version entwickelst, als die von dir getesteten Handys unterstützen? Im Java-Bereich würde ich spontan an einen "repaint()" denken, aber ka wie ich das damals mit J2ME gelöst hab...wenn dir mein vorgeschlagenes "Versionsproblem" nicht weiterhilft, dann schreib mir ne PN damit ich nicht vergesse nachzusehen


----------

